# Scrap iron



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Been loading and hauling scrap iron as I’m making room for a new machine shed. Hauled in 1 load of all galvanized at $30/ton and 4 loads of prepared at $70/ton. Got a load of cast iron to go, probably end up giving that away. Gal at the scrap yard said a year and a half ago those same loads would have been about $190/ton. I understand the endgame of this trade war but in the meantime it just plain sucks.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Was at scrap yard the other day and got a 12' piece of light angle iron $28.I wonder how much a ton that is?

Looked at scrap prices posted and unprepared was $70 and they don't pay a whole lot more for prepared,not worth the gas and time to cut it up.Cast was quite a bit more $130??

Last winter went to a car museum,body shop/ restoration place the local scrap yard owner owns.He has done very well in scrap bussiness,lol.Pretty cool place with a lot of muscle cars.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Dad had 3.5 ton of mostly prepared stuff that they cleaned out of the Soil Conservation shop and from our own shop. He did throw some bigger pieces on top to finish the load. Prepared price here is 80 per ton and unprepared 20 per ton. They were fair to him and gave him 60 per ton as he did have that bigger stuff on top. It didn't really seem worth the work we went through loading it all but I'm glad its gone and cleaned up.

I've wanted to make a pickup box trailer and park it beside the shop to throw scrap on and then pull it to the scrap yard when its full. Now it seems it gets piled up behind the trees and sits there forever.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

stack em up said:


> I understand the endgame of this trade war but in the meantime it just plain sucks.


There is/was no endgame, that's the problem.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Hayjosh said:


> There is/was no endgame, that's the problem.


I certainly hope you're wrong for all our sakes.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I remember my dad telling me back in the 1960s they couldn’t give scrap metal away. The construction company he worked for would dig trenches and bury it.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

IHCman said:


> I've wanted to make a pickup box trailer and park it beside the shop to throw scrap on and then pull it to the scrap yard when its full. Now it seems it gets piled up behind the trees and sits there forever.


I've thought of doing the same, but figure I'd spend more on replacing the dry rotted tires on the trailer, than the scrap would be worth (back to the end game ).

Larry


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Dad hauled a second load in today. Price was down to $50 per ton for prepared. Wasn't hardly worth the time loading and hauling it there but I'm glad its cleaned up and gone.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Emptied the scrap truck yesterday so I could use it for another project. Got $50/ton for “torching “ scrap. Yard had a sign up, no #2 sheering, car bodies, or tin unti further notice.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

I don't recall our scrap yard having prepped v unprepped pricing. They're more concerned that any copper wiring you bring in has some doc as to where it came from (we had a fire and needed to show the fire report to scrap the burned copper wire).


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Be glad the scrap yard is checking where things come from. Stealing copper wiring from large irrigation pumps was major problem with all the doopers telling each other. California's San Joaquin Valley farmers almost had to have guard on the pump to get a irrigation from it before the wire was taken again.

The one room schoolhouse down the road community has rebuilt had $500 damage to get $10 dollars worth of scrap copper. It is more trouble now but there have been benefits too. Now when I take the pickup load for the year of cans, bottles,and whatever they send me a check in the mail after ten days. Gives time for reports from people losing things to be checked out at all scrap yard in the state to see if scrap matches the stolen property.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

They photocopy your drivers lisence and also run it threw a slider anytime you sell scrap now and payment by check.20 yrs ago they didn’t ask for drivers lisence and pd cash.I would guess this cut down on theft of scrap and copper


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

Wow --- they don't do anything like that here (photo license etc). Just count your cash out when you're done. They even empty your steel/iron with one of those cranes w/ a magnet on them. The copper thing is about stolen copper wire where they toss the wire in a fire pit to burn off the insulation and make it not look so much like a bunch of new wire. For awhile farmers were having batteries stolen out of tractors, trucks and pickups etc that were easy pickings.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

The meth heads around my area got real bad a couple years ago. Would steal anything. Destroy a $4000 a/c unit for $30 of copper and aluminum. Scrape metal dealers are supposed to get photo ID of anyone selling copper and aluminum, especially a/c parts, but as you know, most just give a wink and a nod to the law.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

So does the poor scrap price indicate that demand is based on international export of the metal? Is there no domestic scrap repurposing in the US? Just seems strange that new steel would be super high while scrap is almost worthless.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Draft Horse Hay said:


> So does the poor scrap price indicate that demand is based on international export of the metal? Is there no domestic scrap repurposing in the US? Just seems strange that new steel would be super high while scrap is almost worthless.


Gotta build them Kias out of something.


----------

